# Nice AJ on Platform



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Went out rig hopping by myself last Monday diamond jig and 8 once buck tail jig produced some decent fish Caught a Bonita and soaked it for a minute in 200ft and this AJ smoked it...


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice AJ and the Bonita did it's part.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

holy CRAP! You got him in by yourself? What did it weigh?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Stud! Congrats!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Stud!!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

OMG! Saddle that one up! A real reef donkey has appeared!


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Actually found something on bottom within about 50 yards of rig.. Caught 3 AJ s off it thanks.. Only have 50lb scale... Need to find somewhere with good scales in orange beach


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Great googly moogly that is a freaking horse!! How long to get it in?? What setup were you using??


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sooooo.... who took that picture? Did you gopro it? Man would be great to see the video. With those guns ablaze must have been a tough fight!


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

My wife took pic. Old penn 900 spinning ugly stick. Nothing fancy. I put 100lb braid about 300 yds then 75 yds mono. Tie double uni. Line to line 12 ounce egg to swivel 100lb flora carbon to #7 circle I have some video with my phone. But hard to film by myself. Not sure how to post it. Thanks


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Fought real hard till shark got big bite 1 hour fight


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah.... nice fish pic.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Could that be a state record?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

With a shark bite out of it, it can't be any kind of record.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm wore out from just lookin at that pig!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

You Sir are the man of the year!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck, why you got your face hid??? Witness protection? I'd have the biggest crap eating grin on my face fer all the "lesser" folk to be jealous!!! hahahaha

Tons of smoking there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's a monster for sure. good job!


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice reef donkey!! Great catch brother!


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Dang. You guys are all cool. Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Jason said:


> Heck, why you got your face hid??? Witness protection? I'd have the biggest crap eating grin on my face fer all the "lesser" folk to be jealous!!! hahahaha
> 
> Tons of smoking there!!!:thumbsup:


Got to be witness protection! I'm with you Jason, I would have a smile so big and long it that would have to be surgically removed! 

Nice AJ, you the man.


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

No wonder they shut em down. Niiiiice fish.

Frydaddy


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Jason. When I saw the fish all I noticed is that he was hiding his face....well, if you did land that fish great job.

WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you fish out of orange beach? If so do you go often?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

You even lift bro.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

J/J. That is a stud donkey for sure

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Heck, I cannot even imagine a compartment on the boat big enough to be an ice chest for that. What a horse!


----------

